# Tesco Credit Card Account Number and sort code?



## Afterflood (14 Mar 2010)

Hello all,

I am trying to set up to pay my Tesco credit card from my AIB 24 hr banking.

Does anyone know the Tesco CC sort code and account number?

I will add my card number as reference and then should be good to go.

If anyone can help I would appreciate.

Thank you.


----------



## Papercut (14 Mar 2010)

The details are on the bottom of the bank giro slip attached to your statement. Sort Code: 90-19-68 Account No: 73678330

You can also pay online through billpay.ie

Edit: I've just noticed that AIB internet banking is already set up for customers to make payments to their Tesco VisaCard, so the only details you will need to fill in is a nickname for the bill & your Tesco credit card number. 

Go to 'Pay A Bill', then choose 'A New Credit Card' & then 'Tesco Visa' from the dropdown menu. (You will need your Code Card handy for setup). After doing this once it will be set up as one of your regular bills.


----------



## Afterflood (14 Mar 2010)

Papercut - This is great information. Thank you very much.


----------

